# ASK DBSTalk: New Software question.



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Will the 921 give any indication that it has downloaded new software to let me know I should turn it off to install?

(I hope I did this correctly)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Your question is fine, Kevin. 

If your 921 is in standby when the 921 starts downloading, the power light will start blinking, and will continue blinking until the download is complete. The software will then run through the check process to verify itself, and will then install automatically.

If one of your 921's tuners is in use when the new software spools, it should download on your 2nd tuner and be stored on disk until you put it into standby. At that point, it verify and install itself. Is there any indication of this process? Not unless you are looking at the Software Updates screen - Menu-6-5 (? - can't remember the exact option...) On that screen you can watch the download take place.

If both of your tuners are in use, the software won't start downloading until one of your tuners is freed up.

With all of that said, I don't believe that there is a visual cue that the new software is ready to be installed once it is downloaded other than on the Software Updates screen.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark: The Menu option is 6-7 - "Software Update".


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea how long it will take for the software to download?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine's here - took a little over 30 minutes - after it restarted for whatever reason that was.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

30-45 minutes usually.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Please see this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31490


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Your question is fine, Kevin.
> 
> If your 921 is in standby when the 921 starts downloading, the power light will start blinking, and will continue blinking until the download is complete.


... and sometimes for several hours thereafter. The only way I managed to get my L187 to install fully was with three power button resets, a smart card reboot, then two more power button resets.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

jamullian said:


> ... and sometimes for several hours thereafter. The only way I managed to get my L187 to install fully was with three power button resets, a smart card reboot, then two more power button resets.


I had to do the same thing.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here on one of my units.

The software downloaded and told me I needed to power off to install it.

I powered off.

It said on the screen new software was being installed. 

Then when it was done I was returned to watching TV. However I went to the System info screen and I was still on 146.

I check the software download and it told me to power down to install it.

I did that and it did nothing.

I unpluged the unit for a few minutes and plugged it back in and it came back on to TV< however the system informations creen now said I had 1.47.

Wierd.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Scott - did you mean to say 1EIGHTY6 & 7?


----------

